
California Geothermal Energy Statistics and Data - hindsightbias
https://ww2.energy.ca.gov/almanac/renewables_data/geothermal/index_cms.php
======
hindsightbias
Posted as I am always surprised how many in CA are not aware of geothermal
plants.

